# Época Furacões (Atlântico 2006)



## dj_alex (11 Jun 2006 às 12:27)

Não sabia onde colocar este topic, porque isso se quiseres mudar para outro lado força

A 1ª depressão tropical da temporada, vamos lá ver como evolui.



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 110841
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...



http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_home.cgi


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jun 2006 às 22:45)

Já evoluiu para tempestade tropical !!  Nome : Alberto

TNT31 KNHC 112029
TCPAT1
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM ALBERTO ADVISORY NUMBER   7
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL012006
400 PM CDT SUN JUN 11 2006

...DISORGANIZED ALBERTO MOVING SLOWLY NORTHWARD OVER THE GULF OF
MEXICO...

AT 4 PM CDT...2100 UTC...A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR THE
WEST COAST OF FLORIDA FROM NORTH OF BONITA BEACH TO STEINHATCHEE.

A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...GENERALLY WITHIN 36 HOURS.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 400 PM CDT...2100Z...THE BROAD CIRCULATION OF TROPICAL STORM
ALBERTO WAS ESTIMATED NEAR LATITUDE 24.5 NORTH...LONGITUDE 87.8
WEST OR ABOUT 375 MILES...605 KM...WEST OF KEY WEST FLORIDA AND
ABOUT 400 MILES...640 KM...SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF APALACHICOLA FLORIDA.

ALBERTO IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH NEAR 7 MPH...11 KM/HR...AND A
GRADUAL TURN TOWARD THE NORTHEAST IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 24
HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 45 MPH...75 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  NO SIGNIFICANT CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST DURING THE
NEXT 24 HOURS.

THE STRONGEST WINDS IN THIS TROPICAL STORM ARE WELL REMOVED FROM THE
CENTER...AND EXTEND MAINLY EASTWARD UP TO 230 MILES...370 KM.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1004 MB...29.65 INCHES.

ALBERTO IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS
OF 10 TO 20 INCHES OVER THE WESTERN HALF OF CUBA...WITH ISOLATED
TOTALS OF 30 INCHES OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN.  THESE RAINS COULD
PRODUCE LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES.  RAINFALL
TOTALS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE OVER THE FLORIDA PENINSULA AND
THE FLORIDA KEYS THROUGH TUESDAY.

REPEATING THE 400 PM CDT POSITION...24.5 N...87.8 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTH NEAR 7 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1004 MB.

AN INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER AT 700 PM CDT FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY AT 1000
PM CDT.

FORECASTER PASCH


----------



## dj_alex (3 Jul 2006 às 12:36)

A coisa anda calma no atlantico norte...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 17:22)

Finalmente alguma animação!!!  

http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_disp....INVEST,06-WPAC-92W.INVEST,06-WPAC-99W.INVEST,


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2006 às 11:31)

Beryl, a segunda tempestade tropical desta temporada, evolui junto à costa leste dos E.U.A.






http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at2+shtml/084547.shtml?3day


----------



## Minho (30 Jul 2006 às 13:42)

Por esta altura há um ano já tinha havido 7 tempestades tropicais ou furacões. Este ano vamos com umas modestas 2 tempestades tropicais


----------



## Seringador (31 Jul 2006 às 16:36)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Por esta altura há um ano já tinha havido 7 tempestades tropicais ou furacões. Este ano vamos com umas modestas 2 tempestades tropicais



Pois andam como tenho vindo a defender e penso que será em Setembro o pico, contudo como o ano passado em  actividade não voltaremos a ter tão cedo, foi excepcional foi o ano de todos os records, em numeros de sistemas , o custos dos danos por eles causados e a mais baixa pressão alguma vez medida num sistema ciclónico, não se esqueçam


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 00:48)

Nesta imagem se calhar encontramos a resposta para tal desassossego 
http://airsteam.jpl.nasa.gov/multimedia/image_releases_2005/sahara_dust_cloud/dust_outburst_twv.mov 
 Isto é uma forte intrusão Ocidenal do SAL - Saharan Air Layer sobre o oceano Atlântico impedidndo desenvolvimento ou alimentação de sistemas tropicais, mas ao observar também realça o caminho que deixa esta intrusão do SAL, como consequência, o vapor de água é fraguementado e com rumo à Ibéria , á qual gosto bastante...


----------



## Luis França (1 Ago 2006 às 14:22)

Se nós ainda não estamos a arder, o que dizem desta imagem de braseiro?


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2006 às 16:26)

Infelizmente, com maior ou menor intensidade, todos os anos se repete esta situação. A elevada quantidade de incêndios no hemisfério sul resulta da estação seca em vigor nessa parte do mundo. Daqui a uns meses os incêndios desaparecem dessas áreas e vão surgir em grande número nas regiões tropicais do hemisfério norte.
As regiões de clima mediterrâneo apresentam também bastantes incêndios no respectivo Verão. Hoje calhou à Califórnia e principalmente ao sudeste europeu. Só espero que este ano, aqui por Portugal, a situação se mantenha calma até Setembro ou Outubro.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2006 às 17:23)

Já aí está a terceira tempestade tropical da temporada.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2006 às 19:08)

A esta hora esta tempestade tropical estará muito perto de se transformar em um furacão não me admiraria nada se acontecesse esta noite!!!tudo indica que vá entrar no golfo do México o que por si só já é um problema e então se entrar como pode com categoria 2 então podemos ter nos próximos dias um grande furacão nessa zona possivelmente categoria 4 ou 5!!! Pq. uma vez dentro do golfo do México tem td o que precisa para se tornar num mostro


----------



## Seringador (2 Ago 2006 às 19:54)

Boas Miguel,

Não sou da opinião que vá ser um monstro no Golfo do méxico, especialmente deviso á temperatura do mar na área, poderá é ser complicado para Cuba e será a precipitação mas não será um monstro talvez 1 ou 2 
S ele entrar no golfo irá ser desalimentado 
12HR VT     02/1200Z 18.9N  63.3W    55 KT
24HR VT     03/0000Z 19.5N  65.3W    60 KT
36HR VT     03/1200Z 20.1N  67.3W    65 KT
48HR VT     04/0000Z 20.6N  69.3W    65 KT
72HR VT     05/0000Z 21.5N  73.5W    65 KT
96HR VT     06/0000Z 22.5N  77.5W    65 KT
120HR VT     07/0000Z 23.5N  81.5W    65 KT


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2006 às 20:42)

boas seringador!!
bem não estamos em desacordo em td pelo menos estamos de acordo que ao chegar a cuba pode ter no máximo cat.2! depois ao entrar no golfo se entrar ai é que n sei se concorde ctg!penso que as águas lá são bem mais favoráveis a desenvolvimento do que as águas onde ele está agora!mas estamos cá para ver no que vai dár...


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2006 às 00:49)

Com o wind-shear que rodeia a tempestade tropical não lhe auguro bom futuro....


----------



## Seringador (3 Ago 2006 às 01:07)

Não sei não Miguel, se ao menos existisse uma anomalia positiva da temperatura da sup. mar e que não existisse um núcleo de altas pressões a Nw de Cuba, assim o potencial é diminuto.


----------



## Luis França (3 Ago 2006 às 03:21)

Reparem na imagem de radar micro-wave:

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/marti/2006_THREE/webManager/last24hrs.gif

parece que está a encher


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2006 às 17:48)

esta tempestade esta a "morrer" aos poucos!!a menos que ocorra fortes convecções perto do centro ai poderia se regenerar de novo caso contrario estará condenada, aposto que se esta tempestade surgisse mais para o fim deste mes ou Setembro e mesmo Outubro que as cosas seriam diferentes!!


----------



## Seringador (4 Ago 2006 às 02:51)

miguel disse:
			
		

> esta tempestade esta a "morrer" aos poucos!!a menos que ocorra fortes convecções perto do centro ai poderia se regenerar de novo caso contrario estará condenada, aposto que se esta tempestade surgisse mais para o fim deste mes ou Setembro e mesmo Outubro que as cosas seriam diferentes!!



Talvez sim, talvez não...


----------



## Luis França (4 Ago 2006 às 12:53)

A ver vamos  

No entanto ( http://www.palmbeachpost.com/storm/content/shared-blogs/palmbeach/storm/ ) dizem que:

"THE COMBINATION OF DRY LOW- TO MID-LEVEL AIR AND SHEAR ... ASSOCIATED WITH AN UPPER-LEVEL CYCLONE THAT DROPPED SOUTHWARD INTO CHRIS...HAS TAKEN ITS TOLL ON THE TROPICAL CYCLONE.

"... DATA FROM THE LAST AERIAL RECONNAISSANCE MISSION SUGGESTED THAT CHRIS MAY HAVE ALREADY DROPPED BELOW TROPICAL STORM INTENSITY. IF IT HAS NOT...IT WILL LIKELY DO SO VERY SOON UNLESS SOME DEEP CONVECTION REDEVELOPS NEAR THE CENTER."

 com esta imagem de previsão      http://icons.wunderground.com/data/images/at200603_5day.gif

Está muito chocha esta época de furacões   , mesmo assim temos 4 de momento  -   http://satellite.ehabich.info/hurricane-watch.htm

Talvez para Setembro/ Outubro apareça um digno ...


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 18:10)

A NOAA reviu em baixa mais uma vez a sua previsão e anomalia positiva em todo o centro Atlântico agrada-me para Setembro, assim como um EL Nino a começar a ficar positivo pelo aspecto da SST no Pacífico Central! 
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.8.7.2006.gif


----------



## dj_alex (23 Ago 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Bem...parece que a depressão tropical perto de carbo verde vai ter evolução para furação segundos as previsões...vamos ver o que isto vai dar...

http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_disp...W.INVEST,06-ATL-97L.INVEST,06-WPAC-97W.INVEST,

que comboio o link....


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2006 às 12:13)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



dj_alex disse:


> Bem...parece que a depressão tropical perto de carbo verde vai ter evolução para furação segundos as previsões...vamos ver o que isto vai dar...
> 
> http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_disp...W.INVEST,06-ATL-97L.INVEST,06-WPAC-97W.INVEST,
> 
> que comboio o link....



Começamos a chegar a Setembro.... estatisticamente têm que começar a aparecer os furacões, senão mais outro ano anormal desta vez por defeito...


----------



## dj_alex (23 Ago 2006 às 16:00)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Começamos a chegar a Setembro.... estatisticamente têm que começar a aparecer os furacões, senão mais outro ano anormal desta vez por defeito...



Tem andando muito calminho...
Ou vamos andar a ter comboios de furações e tempestades tropicais..ou então é como o Minho diz...mais um ano anormal..


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 00:58)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

000
WTNT44 KNHC 232023
TCDAT4
TROPICAL STORM DEBBY DISCUSSION NUMBER   9
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042006
500 PM EDT WED AUG 23 2006

THE ORGANIZATION OF DEBBY HAS DETERIORATED SIGNIFICANTLY THIS
AFTERNOON...WITH THE CIRCULATION CENTER RUNNING NORTHWESTWARD AHEAD
OF DECAYING CONVECTION. WHILE THIS IS PARTLY DIURNAL...DEBBY IS
MOVING THROUGH A DRY AND STABLE AIR MASS AND OVER 26C WATERS.
DVORAK T NUMBERS ARE DOWN SHARPLY...AND THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS
LOWERED TO 40 KT. THE THERMODYNAMIC ENVIRONMENT IS EXPECTED TO
SUPPORT...AT BEST...ONLY SLOW DEVELOPMENT FOR THE NEXT DAY OR
TWO...BUT DEBBY WILL BE MOVING BACK OVER WARMER WATERS AFTER THAT.
ALTHOUGH DEBBY IS EXPECTED TO ENCOUNTER SOUTHERLY SHEAR FROM AN
UPPER-LEVEL LOW LATE IN THE FORECAST PERIOD...BOTH THE SHIPS AND
GFDL GUIDANCE INDICATE THAT THIS SHOULD NOT PREVENT A
RESTRENGTHENING AND THE LONGER RANGE OFFICIAL INTENSITY FORECAST IS
UNCHANGED FROM THE PREVIOUS ADVISORY.

DEBBY CONTINUES TO GAIN LATITUDE AND THE INITIAL MOTION IS NOW
305/17. THERE HAS BEEN NO SIGNIFICANT CHANGE TO THE FORECAST
THINKING AND ONLY MINOR ADJUSTMENTS TO THE TRACK. DEBBY CONTINUES
TO BE STEERED BETWEEN WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AND NORTHWESTWARD AROUND
THE SOUTHWESTERN PERIPHERY OF A MID-TO UPPER-LEVEL HIGH CENTERED
NEAR THE AZORES. A SIGNIFICANT WEAKNESS IN THE SUBTROPICAL RIDGE IS
EXPECTED TO DEVELOP AS A MID- TO UPPER-LEVEL TROUGH AMPLIFIES OVER
THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC LATE IN THE FORECAST PERIOD.  GUIDANCE IS
UNANIMOUS ON A GRADUAL TURN TO THE NORTH AHEAD OF THE CENTRAL
ATLANTIC TROUGH...WITH DIFFERENCES ONLY IN THE RATE OF RECURVATURE. 
THE OFFICIAL FORECAST IS A LITTLE TO THE LEFT OF THE GUNA
CONSENSUS.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      23/2100Z 17.9N  33.0W    40 KT
 12HR VT     24/0600Z 19.0N  35.4W    40 KT
 24HR VT     24/1800Z 20.3N  38.3W    45 KT
 36HR VT     25/0600Z 21.5N  41.2W    50 KT
 48HR VT     25/1800Z 22.8N  44.0W    55 KT
 72HR VT     26/1800Z 25.5N  48.5W    60 KT
 96HR VT     27/1800Z 28.5N  51.5W    65 KT
120HR VT     28/1800Z 32.0N  52.0W    65 KT

$$
FORECASTER FRANKLIN




Pelos modelos diria que a meia da próxima semana poderá andar não muito longe dos açores!a ver a evolução


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2006 às 09:55)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Statement as of 5:00 am AST on August 24, 2006

...Debby expected to remain out to sea...


at 500 am AST...0900z...the center of Tropical Storm Debby was
located near latitude 19.6 north...longitude 36.3 west or about 845
miles...1360 km...west-northwest of the Cape Verde Islands.


Debby is moving toward the west-northwest near 20 mph...32 km/hr...
and this general motion is expected to continue for the next day or
so.  


Maximum sustained winds are near 45 mph...75 km/hr...with higher
gusts.  Slow strengthening is forecast during the next 24 hours.


Tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 50 miles...85 km
from the center.


The estimated minimum central pressure is 1003 mb...29.62 inches.


Repeating the 500 am AST position...19.6 N...36.3 W.  Movement
toward...west-northwest near 20 mph.  Maximum sustained winds...45
mph.  Minimum central pressure...1003 mb.


The next advisory will be issued by the National Hurricane Center at
1100 am AST.


$$
Forecaster Blake/Avila


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 12:56)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

000
WTNT44 KNHC 240830
TCDAT4
TROPICAL STORM DEBBY DISCUSSION NUMBER  11
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042006
500 AM EDT THU AUG 24 2006

CONVECTION HAS BEEN PULSING IN THE SOUTHERN AND WESTERN PORTION OF
THE STORM WITH A SYMMETRIC OUTFLOW PATTERN FORMING.  THE INITIAL
INTENSITY WILL BE CONSERVATIVELY KEPT AT 40 KT IN BETWEEN
SUBJECTIVE DVORAK INTENSITY ESTIMATES OF 35-45 KT.  A GRADUAL
STRENGTHENING APPEARS LIKELY DUE TO SLOWLY INCREASING SSTS AND
FAIRLY LIGHT SOUTHERLY SHEAR IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO.  THEREAFTER...
SSTS RISE A BIT FASTER BUT GLOBAL MODELS SUGGEST THAT SOUTHERLY
SHEAR WILL INCREASE.  INTENSITY GUIDANCE DIVERGES BEYOND TWO
DAYS... AS SHIPS NEVER MAKES DEBBY A HURRICANE WHILE THE GFDL
INTENSIFIES THE SYSTEM INTO A CATEGORY 2 HURRICANE BY DAY THREE. 
THE INTENSITY FORECAST IS A COMPROMISE BETWEEN THESE MODELS AND
SIMILAR TO THE PREVIOUS FORECAST.    

THE INITIAL MOTION ESTIMATE IS ABOUT THE SAME...300/17.  THIS
GENERAL TRACK IS ANTICIPATED IN THE NEAR-TERM AS THE CYCLONE MOVES
IN BETWEEN A BUILDING MIDDLE-LEVEL HIGH TO THE NORTH-NORTHEAST AND
A MIDDLE TO UPPER-LEVEL TROUGH TO THE SOUTHWEST.  BEYOND 24-36
HOURS... A BREAK IN THE TROPICAL RIDGE FORMS NEAR 55W.  THIS
BREAK SHOULD ALLOW THE TROPICAL CYCLONE TO MOVE MORE TO THE
NORTHWEST THEN NORTH... THOUGH MODELS DISAGREE ON HOW FAST TO TAKE
DEBBY NORTHWARD.  THE GFDL IS THE FASTEST MODEL.... SHOOTING THE
STORM INTO THE MID-LATITUDES NORTH OF 40N IN ABOUT 5 DAYS.  THE
NOGAPS IS CONSIDERABLY SLOWER... SHOWING A WEAKER TROUGH AND KEEPING
DEBBY SOUTH OF 32N THROUGHOUT THE PERIOD.  THE MODELS ARE GENERALLY
A LITTLE FASTER THAN 6 HOURS AGO... AND THE OFFICIAL FORECAST
FOLLOWS SUIT... A BIT SOUTH OF THE GUNS CONSENSUS. 


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      24/0900Z 19.6N  36.3W    40 KT
 12HR VT     24/1800Z 20.6N  38.7W    40 KT
 24HR VT     25/0600Z 21.8N  41.6W    45 KT
 36HR VT     25/1800Z 23.0N  44.5W    50 KT
 48HR VT     26/0600Z 24.5N  47.0W    55 KT
 72HR VT     27/0600Z 27.5N  50.5W    65 KT
 96HR VT     28/0600Z 30.5N  51.0W    65 KT
120HR VT     29/0600Z 34.5N  49.5W    65 KT

$$
FORECASTER BLAKE/AVILA


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 13:01)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

A trajectoria pode levar DEBBY não muito longe dos açores nessa altura mais fraco ou então não!!! keep watching...


----------



## dj_alex (24 Ago 2006 às 14:21)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



miguel disse:


> A trajectoria pode levar DEBBY não muito longe dos açores nessa altura mais fraco ou então não!!! keep watching...



É capaz de seguir para Norte....Vamos lá ver


----------



## Santos (24 Ago 2006 às 18:21)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Olá amigos, depois de algum tempo de ausência estou de volta.
Deixo aqui um link para apenas reflectirmos.
Abraço

http://skeetobiteweather.com/


----------



## dj_alex (24 Ago 2006 às 20:01)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Santos disse:


> Olá amigos, depois de algum tempo de ausência estou de volta.
> Deixo aqui um link para apenas reflectirmos.
> Abraço
> 
> http://skeetobiteweather.com/




Antes demais..Bem vindo!!

É bastante interessante o link


----------



## dj_alex (25 Ago 2006 às 11:40)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Finalmente alguma animação...

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at5+shtml/084736.shtml?5day

O debby em principio já nao chega a furação...Mantem-se apenas como tempestade tropical!!


----------



## Minho (27 Ago 2006 às 00:16)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Pois o Ernesto prevêm que possa a tornar-se num Furacão de Cat. 4







Nas imagens de satelite vê-se já uma boa organização. Não falta muito para se formar o olho.








http://www.weatherunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at200605.html


----------



## dj_alex (27 Ago 2006 às 11:41)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Pois o Ernesto prevêm que possa a tornar-se num Furacão de Cat. 4



Tanto??? Não sei se lá chegará


----------



## Minho (27 Ago 2006 às 12:35)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



dj_alex disse:


> Tanto??? Não sei se lá chegará




Obviamente que me enganei   . Queria dizer Cat. 2  como indica a imagem de previsão


----------



## Minho (27 Ago 2006 às 15:20)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

O Ernesto tornou-se num Furacão de Categoria 1 ou seja mais cedo do que previam...




> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 271159
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (27 Ago 2006 às 22:33)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> O Ernesto tornou-se num Furacão de Categoria 1 ou seja mais cedo do que previam...



O problema é que ele passa por alguma Terra entrentanto...É capaz de perder força e depois voltar a ganhar...


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Durou pouco como furacão, o Ernesto enfraqueceu e é agora novamente uma tempestade tropical.



> ...ERNESTO WEAKENS TO A TROPICAL STORM BUT STILL BRINGING TORRENTIAL RAINS TO HAITI AND THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC...


----------



## Luis França (29 Ago 2006 às 18:52)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Outra vez aquela emissão de temperatura vindo não se sabe donde:






Alguém tem explicação para isto? Se calhar queriam outra vez festa


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Ago 2006 às 18:56)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Luis França disse:


> Outra vez aquela emissão de temperatura vindo não se sabe donde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Realmente é muito estranho...


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 20:34)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

A partir desse arrefecimento da água, conseguiram desviar o furacão para terra. Daí o engano de todos os modelos de previsão  . Agora o pq é que não sei


----------



## Luis França (29 Ago 2006 às 20:45)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



LUPER disse:


> A partir desse arrefecimento da água, conseguiram desviar o furacão para terra. Daí o engano de todos os modelos de previsão  . Agora o pq é que não sei



Terá sido arrefecimento? A mim parece-me que foi aquecimento súbito. E nas notícias da Sic, parece que tornou a ganhar força de furacão nas próximas 24h. 
Teria sido o Katrina uma experiência de mau-gosto? Assim como o Rita? Não andarão a brincar com a tecnologia e os furacões? Veremos.


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 21:41)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Luis França disse:


> Terá sido arrefecimento? A mim parece-me que foi aquecimento súbito. E nas notícias da Sic, parece que tornou a ganhar força de furacão nas próximas 24h.
> Teria sido o Katrina uma experiência de mau-gosto? Assim como o Rita? Não andarão a brincar com a tecnologia e os furacões? Veremos.



Mas quem é que pode andar a brincar com uma coisa destas?   isto não se brinca


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 00:35)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Claro que não se devia brincar com estes fenómenos, nem com os tremores de terra e vulcões. HAARP? Scalar weapons? Tesla? Procurem na net que existe alguma informação. Nikolai Tesla fazia vibrar o seu prédio onde tinha o laboratório, nos anos 30.
Até podia ser um meteorito em brasa a passar em direcção ao centro da tempestade. Mas não seria coincidência a mais?

SNIP...Category 5 mega-hurricane Katrina bears signature marks of being rigged and magnified using scalar weather engineering. There has been a suspicious increase in frequency of otherwise very rare category 5 hurricanes. Before hurricane Andrew (1992, apparently a time when scalar technology was available) there were only two recorded category 5 hurricanes in the U.S.A. Katrina is actually moe than category 5; it is category 5+ (the scale has no category 6). It originated as a small medium hurricane, but suddenly and inexplicably over the Gulf of Mexico it exploded into a monster of category 5 (allegedly due to the „warm Gulf waters“ that have never behaved this way any time before).

http://www.cloakanddagger.de/media/Grossmann/Scalar_Weather_Wars.htm






http://www.fas.org/spp/military/docops/usaf/2025/v3c15/v3c15-1.htm#Illustrations


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 01:02)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Fotos tiradas dia 29, nos céus da Flórida:






http://members8.clubphoto.com/craig537546/4671050/guest.phtml


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 01:03)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Fotos tiradas dia 29, nos céus da Flórida:

http://members8.clubphoto.com/craig537546/4671050/guest.phtml







http://members.toast.net/flashradar/FLASH201080.html

http://radaranomalies.com/


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 01:30)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Furacão John (144km/h)


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (30 Ago 2006 às 03:33)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

 



   Florida em estado de alerta 
Tempestade tropical "Ernesto" pode aumentar de intensidade esta quarta-feira 
A Florida está em estado de alerta devido à tempestade tropical Ernesto. Apesar dos avisos, muitos residentes deste Estado não abandonam as casas e dizem que esta é uma realidade com a qual já aprenderam a viver.


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 15:09)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Passagem do Ernesto em _Fort Lauderdale Beach_

http://www.patricksenecal.com/webcams/board.php?w=1024&id=416&nbwebcams=833&debtableau=1&inc=1


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 15:17)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Reparem que o furacão John tem 1 centro principal e 1 "centro lateral" (em cima à direita). É bicefálico? Será possível ter 2 centros?


----------



## dj_alex (30 Ago 2006 às 15:38)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Visivel:







Aqui fica a imagem IR...


----------



## Santos (31 Ago 2006 às 23:22)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Web Cam de uma praia do Norte da Carolina para vermos os efeitos do ERNESTO que ainda poderá atingir a categoria 1

http://www.surfchex.com/


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Set 2006 às 00:21)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Desculpem a pergunta, mas é normal um furacão na costa mexicana, no oceano pacífico?
No golfo do méxico, é normalissimo..., mas nesta zona do pacifico?...
Já para não falar de 2 nucleos?...


----------



## Santos (1 Set 2006 às 00:42)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Angelstorm disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas é normal um furacão na costa mexicana, no oceano pacífico?
> No golfo do méxico, é normalissimo..., mas nesta zona do pacifico?...
> Já para não falar de 2 nucleos?...



Se não estou em erro em Outubro de 2005 tiveste por ex o "Wilma" que esteve durante mais de 24 horas a fustigar a penunsula do Yucatan, (Cozumel e Cancun) tendo chegado como categoria 4 e baixado para uma 2+.


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Set 2006 às 00:46)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Santos disse:


> Se não estou em erro em Outubro de 2005 tiveste por ex o "Wilma" que esteve durante mais de 24 horas a fustigar a penunsula do Yucatan, (Cozumel e Cancun) tendo chegado como categoria 4 e baixado para uma 2+.



Não, foi no atlantico.
Aqui fica um resumo dado pela wikipedia:

Hurricane Wilma was the most intense hurricane ever recorded in the Atlantic basin. It devastated parts of the Yucatán Peninsula and southern Florida during October in the 2005 Atlantic hurricane season. Wilma set numerous records for both strength and seasonal activity. Wilma was only the third Category 5 ever to develop in the month of October and with the formation of Hurricane Wilma, the 2005 season became the most active on record, exceeding the 21 storms of the 1933 season. Wilma was the twenty-second storm (including the subtropical storm discovered in reanalysis), thirteenth hurricane, sixth major hurricane, and fourth Category 5 hurricane of the record-breaking season.

Wilma made several landfalls, with the most destructive effects felt in the Yucatán Peninsula of Mexico, Cuba, and the U.S. state of Florida. At least 62 deaths were reported, and damage is estimated at over $24 billion ($16.8 billion in the US) (2005 US dollars) [1], ranking Wilma among the top 10 costliest hurricanes ever recorded in the Atlantic and the third costliest storm in U.S. history. Wilma also affected eleven countries with winds or rainfall, more than any other hurricane in recent history.


----------



## dj_alex (1 Set 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Angelstorm disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas é normal um furacão na costa mexicana, no oceano pacífico?
> No golfo do méxico, é normalissimo..., mas nesta zona do pacifico?...
> Já para não falar de 2 nucleos?...



Bastante normal furaçoes nessa zona do pacífico!! Só que grande parte deles ocorre sobre o mar nao provocando estragos e por isso nao se ouve falar deles...  

Aqui fica as tracks de 2004 e 2005 como exemplo


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Set 2006 às 11:07)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



dj_alex disse:


> Bastante normal furaçoes nessa zona do pacífico!! Só que grande parte deles ocorre sobre o mar nao provocando estragos e por isso nao se ouve falar deles...
> 
> Aqui fica as tracks de 2004 e 2005 como exemplo





Obrigado.
Estou esclarecido.
Apenas a trajectoria deste furacão é que fugiu às normas...


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 15:41)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Nem por isso, com alguma frequência também poderão ter um caminho e atingir a costa Mexicana e Americana
http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/e_pacific/2001/index.html
http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/e_pacific/2002/index.html
http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/e_pacific/2003/index.html


----------



## dj_alex (1 Set 2006 às 16:26)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Seringador disse:


> Nem por isso, com alguma frequência também poderão ter um caminho e atingir a costa Mexicana e Americana
> http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/e_pacific/2001/index.html
> http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/e_pacific/2002/index.html
> http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/e_pacific/2003/index.html



No geral 1 ou 2 furaçoes atinguem a costa mexicana e americana...

Os meus mapas são mais bonitos...


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 17:10)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



dj_alex disse:


> No geral 1 ou 2 furaçoes atinguem a costa mexicana e americana...
> 
> Os meus mapas são mais bonitos...



Foi mais para seguir que era normal com anos anteriores, completando o teu raciocínio


----------



## Luis França (2 Set 2006 às 19:31)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Este comentário quererá referir-se ao "Ernesto"? Será que ele ainda nos reserva surpresas, como alguém disse noutro tópico? 






Como o Wilma/Rita (?) que subiu até à Nova Escócia e quase que passou para a Noruega?  (nao me lembro com exactidao mas houve um que teve este trajecto)

O John passou tb pelo meio das Bahamas  ... o Ioke passou pelas Ilhas Wake mesmo por cima e pelo meio


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Set 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Acho que aqui vai mais um...






Tropical Depression SIX Public Advisory


000
WTNT31 KNHC 032030
TCPAT1
BULLETIN
TROPICAL DEPRESSION SIX ADVISORY NUMBER   1
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL062006
500 PM EDT SUN SEP 03 2006

...TROPICAL DEPRESSION FORMS IN THE CENTRAL TROPICAL ATLANTIC...

AT 500 PM EDT...2100Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL DEPRESSION SIX WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 14.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 40.4 WEST OR ABOUT 1525
MILES...2455 KM...EAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS.

THE DEPRESSION IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH...AND THIS
GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE FOR THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 35 MPH...55 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  THE DEPRESSION COULD BECOME A TROPICAL STORM TONIGHT OR ON
MONDAY.ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1005 MB...29.68 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 500 PM EDT POSITION...14.6 N...40.4 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...35 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1005 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
1100 PM EDT.

$$
FORECASTER FRANKLIN

se espera que llegue a huracan
000
WTNT21 KNHC 032031
TCMAT1
TROPICAL DEPRESSION SIX FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER   1
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL062006
2100 UTC SUN SEP 03 2006

TROPICAL DEPRESSION CENTER LOCATED NEAR 14.6N  40.4W AT 03/2100Z
POSITION ACCURATE WITHIN  45 NM

PRESENT MOVEMENT TOWARD THE NORTHWEST OR 305 DEGREES AT  12 KT

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 1005 MB
MAX SUSTAINED WINDS  30 KT WITH GUSTS TO  40 KT.
WINDS AND SEAS VARY GREATLY IN EACH QUADRANT.  RADII IN NAUTICAL
MILES ARE THE LARGEST RADII EXPECTED ANYWHERE IN THAT QUADRANT.

REPEAT...CENTER LOCATED NEAR 14.6N  40.4W AT 03/2100Z
AT 03/1800Z CENTER WAS LOCATED NEAR 14.2N  39.9W

FORECAST VALID 04/0600Z 15.6N  41.9W
MAX WIND  35 KT...GUSTS  45 KT.
34 KT... 90NE 100SE   0SW   0NW.

FORECAST VALID 04/1800Z 16.8N  43.6W
MAX WIND  40 KT...GUSTS  50 KT.
34 KT... 90NE  90SE  30SW  90NW.

FORECAST VALID 05/0600Z 17.7N  45.0W
MAX WIND  45 KT...GUSTS  55 KT.
34 KT... 90NE  90SE  30SW  90NW.

FORECAST VALID 05/1800Z 18.5N  46.7W
MAX WIND  50 KT...GUSTS  60 KT.
50 KT... 45NE   0SE   0SW  45NW.
34 KT... 90NE  90SE  45SW  90NW.

FORECAST VALID 06/1800Z 20.0N  50.0W
MAX WIND  55 KT...GUSTS  65 KT.
50 KT... 45NE  45SE  25SW  45NW.
34 KT... 90NE  90SE  45SW  90NW.

EXTENDED OUTLOOK. NOTE...ERRORS FOR TRACK HAVE AVERAGED NEAR 225 NM
ON DAY 4 AND 300 NM ON DAY 5...AND FOR INTENSITY NEAR 20 KT EACH DAY

OUTLOOK VALID 07/1800Z 21.5N  54.0W
MAX WIND  65 KT...GUSTS  80 KT.

OUTLOOK VALID 08/1800Z 23.0N  59.0W
MAX WIND  75 KT...GUSTS  90 KT.

REQUEST FOR 3 HOURLY SHIP REPORTS WITHIN 300 MILES OF 14.6N  40.4W

NEXT ADVISORY AT 04/0300Z

$$
FORECASTER FRANKLIN


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2006 às 19:54)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Temos ai mais um bichinho para comentar Florence vai mais tarde se transformar no segundo furacão da temporada resta saber para onde vai e a sua intensidade mas que vai crescer vai 


000
WTNT21 KNHC 051439
TCMAT1
TROPICAL STORM FLORENCE FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER   8
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL062006
1500 UTC TUE SEP 05 2006

TROPICAL STORM CENTER LOCATED NEAR 17.3N  47.3W AT 05/1500Z
POSITION ACCURATE WITHIN  30 NM

PRESENT MOVEMENT TOWARD THE WEST OR 290 DEGREES AT  11 KT

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 1005 MB
MAX SUSTAINED WINDS  35 KT WITH GUSTS TO  45 KT.
34 KT.......100NE   0SE   0SW  90NW.
12 FT SEAS..110NE   0SE   0SW 100NW.
WINDS AND SEAS VARY GREATLY IN EACH QUADRANT.  RADII IN NAUTICAL
MILES ARE THE LARGEST RADII EXPECTED ANYWHERE IN THAT QUADRANT.

REPEAT...CENTER LOCATED NEAR 17.3N  47.3W AT 05/1500Z
AT 05/1200Z CENTER WAS LOCATED NEAR 17.2N  46.8W

FORECAST VALID 06/0000Z 17.9N  48.9W
MAX WIND  40 KT...GUSTS  50 KT.
34 KT...100NE   0SE   0SW  90NW.

FORECAST VALID 06/1200Z 18.6N  50.9W
MAX WIND  45 KT...GUSTS  55 KT.
34 KT...100NE  80SE   0SW 100NW.

FORECAST VALID 07/0000Z 19.3N  53.0W
MAX WIND  50 KT...GUSTS  60 KT.
50 KT... 50NE  40SE   0SW  50NW.
34 KT...100NE  80SE   0SW 100NW.

FORECAST VALID 07/1200Z 20.1N  55.3W
MAX WIND  55 KT...GUSTS  65 KT.
50 KT... 50NE  40SE   0SW  50NW.
34 KT...100NE  90SE  40SW 100NW.

FORECAST VALID 08/1200Z 21.6N  59.5W
MAX WIND  65 KT...GUSTS  80 KT.
50 KT... 50NE  40SE  30SW  50NW.
34 KT...110NE 100SE  50SW 110NW.

EXTENDED OUTLOOK. NOTE...ERRORS FOR TRACK HAVE AVERAGED NEAR 225 NM
ON DAY 4 AND 300 NM ON DAY 5...AND FOR INTENSITY NEAR 20 KT EACH DAY

OUTLOOK VALID 09/1200Z 23.3N  63.8W
MAX WIND  75 KT...GUSTS  90 KT.

OUTLOOK VALID 10/1200Z 25.5N  67.5W
MAX WIND  85 KT...GUSTS 105 KT.

REQUEST FOR 3 HOURLY SHIP REPORTS WITHIN 300 MILES OF 17.3N  47.3W

NEXT ADVISORY AT 05/2100Z

$$
FORECASTER STEWART


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Set 2006 às 22:14)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 21:46)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Já aí está a depressão "nine" no Atlântico, e segundo as primeiras previsões, talvez nem chegue a furacão, vamos lá ver se assim é....


----------



## dj_alex (28 Set 2006 às 09:56)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Mais uma a seguir o rumo das outras 2....


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 11:57)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Não sei pareceme mais activo e organizado o sistema a Sw das Canárias   

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/herbwx/hurrican.html


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 14:22)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Seringador disse:


> Não sei pareceme mais activo e organizado o sistema a Sw das Canárias
> 
> http://mywebpages.comcast.net/herbwx/hurrican.html



Será impressão minha, ou o NHC nem um pequeno comentário faz acerca desse possivel desenvolvimento....

cito:

000
ABNT20 KNHC 280915
TWOAT 
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
530 AM EDT THU SEP 28 2006

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON TROPICAL
DEPRESSION NINE LOCATED ABOUT 685 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF BERMUDA. 

THE SMALL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 100 MILES EAST OF THE
NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS IS PRODUCING DISORGANIZED SHOWER ACTIVITY.
SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS NOT ANTICIPATED...BUT IT
COULD BRING SOME SHOWERS TO PORTIONS OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS DURING
THE NEXT DAY OR SO. 

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL STORM FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED THROUGH
FRIDAY.

PUBLIC ADVISORIES ON TROPICAL DEPRESSION NINE ARE ISSUED UNDER WMO
HEADER WTNT34 KNHC AND UNDER AWIPS HEADER MIATCPAT4.
FORECAST/ADVISORIES ARE ISSUED UNDER WMO HEADER WTNT24 KNHC AND
UNDER AWIPS HEADER MIATCMAT4.

$$
FORECASTER BEVEN


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 17:40)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Já temos tempestade tropical de seu nome ISAAC, será que chega a furacão?  Parece-me que sim  

_000
WTCA44 TJSJ 281448
TCPSP4

BOLETIN
*TORMENTA TROPICAL ISAAC* ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  4
NWS TCP/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL042006 
1100 AM AST JUEVES 28 DE AGOSTO DE 2006

...SE DESENVUELVE LA NONA TORMENTA TROPICAL DE LA TEMPORADA ...
...DE MOMENTO NO ES AMENAZA PARA TIERRA...

A LAS 1100 AM AST...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL ISAAC 
ESTABA LOCALIZADO DE ACUERDO CON LAS IMAGENES DEL SATELITE CERCA DE 
LA LATITUD 28.2 NORTE...LONGITUD 54.7 OESTE O COMO A 665 
MILLAS...1070 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE SURESTE DE BERMUDA.

ISAAC SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL NOROESTE A CERCA DE 8 MPH Y SE 
ESPERA CONTINUE EN ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 
HORAS. 

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 40 MPH...65 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. SE PRONOSTICA ALGUN 
FORTALECIMIENTO DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. 

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 1008 MILIBARAS...29.77
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 AM AST...28.2 NORTE...54.7 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA...EL NOROESTE A CERCA DE 8 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...40 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...1008 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 500 PM AST._

Aqui vos apresento o ISAAC ainda bébé:






*Animação do rapaz no site da NOAA*


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 15:49)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Tempestade tropical ISAAC, 40kts.


----------



## albertoisla (1 Out 2006 às 09:27)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Out 2006 às 02:24)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Já está a enfraquecer, adeus ISAAC, mas antes ainda fará alguns estragos na costa do Canadá.

_000
WTNT34 KNHC 012358
TCPAT4
BULLETIN
HURRICANE ISAAC INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  17A
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092006
800 PM AST SUN OCT 01 2006

...ISAAC ACCELERATING TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHEAST...

A TROPICAL STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE AVALON PENINSULA
OF NEWFOUNDLAND...WHICH INCLUDES THE CITIES OF CAPE RACE AND ST.
JOHNS.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 800 PM AST...0000Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE ISAAC WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 37.3 NORTH...LONGITUDE 59.6 WEST OR ABOUT 715 MILES...
1150 KM...SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF CAPE RACE NEWFOUNDLAND.

ISAAC IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHEAST NEAR 23 MPH...37 KM/HR. 
AN INCREASE IN FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 80 MPH...130 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  ISAAC IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
SCALE.  ONLY SLIGHT WEAKENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.
ISAAC IS EXPECTED TO BECOME EXTRATROPICAL AS IT NEARS NEWFOUNDLAND.
HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 25 MILES...35 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 145
MILES...230 KM...MAINLY TO THE EAST OF THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 985 MB...29.09 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 800 PM AST POSITION...37.3 N...59.6 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTH-NORTHEAST NEAR 23 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...80
MPH. MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...985 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
1100 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER RHOME/KNABB_


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2006 às 21:46)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Está tudo tão desorganizado no Atlântico... será que se acabaram os furacões este ano???


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 22:23)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Está tudo tão desorganizado no Atlântico... será que se acabaram os furacões este ano???



Também já me tinha feito essa pergunta!  
Foi um acabar assim de repente, qual terá sido a causa!?


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2006 às 23:22)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Não era de estranhar esta "morte súbita", depois desta temporada, talvez abaixo dos números normais. É para compensar o ano de 2005, depois de tanto recorde...

A temperatura do mar este ano, pelo menos no lado Ocidental esteve abaixo dos valores de 2005 e as correntes de ar de Oeste estão mais intensas desencadeando o El-niño e enfraquecendo os furacões pelo Atlântico, que também foram mais desviados para Leste este ano.


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 12:42)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Não era de estranhar esta "morte súbita", depois desta temporada, talvez abaixo dos números normais. É para compensar o ano de 2005, depois de tanto recorde...
> 
> A temperatura do mar este ano, pelo menos no lado Ocidental esteve abaixo dos valores de 2005 e as correntes de ar de Oeste estão mais intensas desencadeando o El-niño e enfraquecendo os furacões pelo Atlântico, que também foram mais desviados para Leste este ano.




Como tinha previsto inicialmente, esta época seria calma e muito anormal e oposta à do ano passado e para mim já acabou, não penso que seja por causa do El Niño, mas sim mais por causa das SST, do SAL e um ACE muito baixo, que veio constantemente a diminuir desde a primeira privisão da época de furacões e durante as actualizações mensais.


----------



## Rog (10 Out 2006 às 13:12)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Seringador disse:


> Como tinha previsto inicialmente, esta época seria calma e muito anormal e oposta à do ano passado e para mim já acabou, não penso que seja por causa do El Niño, mas sim mais por causa das SST, do SAL e um ACE muito baixo, que veio constantemente a diminuir desde a primeira privisão da época de furacões e durante as actualizações mensais.



Até o fim de Novembro pode ainda surgir uma ou outra tempestade tropical ou apenas depressão tropical, furacão também não acredito. 
Falar do El-niño é de grosso modo, claro que outras razões todas somadas dão esta situação totalmente oposta de 2005.


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 16:59)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Terminou ontem a época de furacões no Atlântico Norte com apenas 5 furacões...

*http://www.cnn.com/2006/WEATHER/11/30/hurricanes/index.html*


----------



## Seringador (1 Dez 2006 às 23:17)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Terminou ontem a época de furacões no Atlântico Norte com apenas 5 furacões...
> 
> *http://www.cnn.com/2006/WEATHER/11/30/hurricanes/index.html*



Foi muito emocionante esta época para os states  :assobio:


----------



## tozequio (2 Dez 2006 às 12:57)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



Seringador disse:


> Foi muito emocionante esta época para os states  :assobio:



Mas pelo menos para nós foi das mais emocionantes dos últimos anos


----------



## FERTROYANO (2 Dez 2006 às 19:54)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

VAMOS ESPERAR AGORA O ANO QUE VEM, ESPERO PELAS VIDAS PERDIDAS, PELO CAOS CAUSADO NO ANO PASSADO E PELO PREJUIZO DO POVO AMERICANO , POIS OS MAIS ATINGIDOS FORAM OS ESQUECIDOS DO GOVERNO BUSH, QUE NAO ACONTEÇA COMO NO ANO PASSADO.
É LEGAL VER AS FORMAÇÕES DE FURACÕES, MAS O CHATO SAO OS PREJUIZOS CAUSADOS AOS NOSSOS IRMAOS, NORTE AMERICANOS E AOS IRMAOS DA AMERICA DO NORTE.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2006 às 14:21)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



tozequio disse:


> Mas pelo menos para nós foi das mais emocionantes dos últimos anos



Esta época para nos sem duvida foi das melhores nunca me recordo se ter acompanhado de tão perto estes fenómenos parecia uma auto estrada para a Europa  os Açores é que se escaparam de boa por um fio


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2006 às 16:31)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*



miguel disse:


> Esta época para nos sem duvida foi das melhores nunca me recordo se ter acompanhado de tão perto estes fenómenos parecia uma auto estrada para a Europa  os Açores é que se escaparam de boa por um fio



Não esquecer a do ano passado que também foi muito interessante, pelo menos para a Madeira com o Vince e o Delta com alguns efeitos embora indirectos...


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Dez 2006 às 23:54)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2006 (Atl. Norte)*

Realmente foi um ano muito interessante para todos nós.
Imaginem agora, se com estas chuvadas que tem havido, já é um caos, se por acaso o Gordon tem atingido o território português, e principalmente o continente, o que teria acontecido? Neste aspecto ainda bem que nada aconteceu, pois porventura, não se estaria a contar os estragos meramente materiais...


----------

